# Using Bandsaw with weights



## NorthernExposure (Jun 5, 2016)

I hope I am posting this in the correct section.
I am a new woodworker and just amazed at many of the jigs, tools and processes.
One I saw not to long ago on youtube that was not explained at all.
They were either milling or resawing using a bandsaw and were using weight to draw the stock through the blade.
After much searching I cannot for the life of me find that video again for more study or even anything on the topic.

Does anyone know where I could find out more about this or explain why or when this would be used.

Thanks


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

I may be corrected but that does not seem like a good idea to me. If you need a weight to help advance the stock through the blade then there are other issues in need of attention. The blade is dull or not the correct configuration for the cut. The saw could be out of alignment. Blade or drive belt tension could be wrong.

I use what would be considered an under powered 12" band saw. With a sharp blade suited for the use it will cut though hardwood boards up to it's capacity with very little effort.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I believe he is looking for a self feeding system that can be set up and will feed the stock unattended not something to help apply more force to get the stock through the blade.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Making a self feeding system especially with a bigger bandsaw or even a one inch to one and a half inch blade home re-saw should not need to be rocket science in my opinion . All you need are some big heavy weights.er no that's not it LOL seriously the feeder systems could be home made at home ok. Alistair


----------



## NorthernExposure (Jun 5, 2016)

I would say it surely was a type of automated feed.
This was not something being explained at all or even being highlighted.Just something that I noticed taking place in the video.
The weights were attached to a rope that went over a pully at the end of an outfeed table.
I am only assuming that it was attached to a carriage or a sled of some sort ( maybe not).
I couldnt see it being used to speed up the process but maybe perhaps to help regulate feed rate or maybe even insure a slower feed rate if cutting very hard wood?


> ?
> Another idea I had was that perhaps it was being used to avoid excessive blade marks in woods that may have hard and soft spots within it. Where feeding by hand may be more prone to cause chatter


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Are you sure the weight wasn't for insuring that a test of blades was the same for each cut?

Saw a guy testing blades he sharpened this way.

I do this with my big tile saw by just hanging a can of rocks off the back. It's actually slower than by hand, but that's better than abusing the blade.

With a band saw, I'd want to monitor the cut. Too many things go wrong when resawing.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Won't be seen in my shop. I much prefer being able to feed at my discretion.
Bill


----------



## kurtsr (Feb 28, 2015)

it was a test comparing different blades to ensure same feed preasure Different blades cut faster than others


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The problem with using a weight system for resawing is not a good idea unless it can be determined the blade is tracking perfectly. Bandsaw blades have a tendency to drift from the cut line and if you are hoping the cut will come out straight, the blade can cross over the line and you will end up with a tapered cut. It is used on industrial machines that are highly accurate in their tracking ability. I haven't tried it with my bandsaw because I know the blade will drift to the side. I prefer to guide the work by eye, adjusting it as the cut proceeds.


----------

